# what should embroidery cost for just lettering?



## cancelledbyrequest

*Re: what is a good price for embroidery*



Rodney said:


> Your embroidery price is going to be determined by your specific logo and the number of stitches it takes to reproduce that logo.
> 
> Pricing will also be effected by the quantity that you are ordering.
> 
> I don't think there is an "average" price.


Rodney I got a question. I have a clothing company and i need to use embroidery on the upper left corner of the shirt (like lacoste ) the only difference is my logo is just four letters. How much should i pay for that? the four letters.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

*Re: what is a good price for embroidery*

Romane, your price is going to depend on size, and quantity.

If it's just letters, you may not need to get them digitized, but the stitch count and the quantity you want is going to determine your price.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest

*Re: what is a good price for embroidery*



Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Romane, your price is going to depend on size, and quantity.
> 
> If it's just letters, you may not need to get them digitized, but the stitch count and the quantity you want is going to determine your price.


THANKS ALOT GREG  . OH THE SIZE IS SMALL LIKE THE LACOSTE LOGO. (K.G.C.C) - THATS THE LOGO


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

*Re: what is a good price for embroidery*

Like I said, you probably won't need to get it digitized unless it's in a very stylish font, or artistically done.

So now you're down to quantity, and the price per 1,000 stitches vary GREATLY in the embroidery world, so even giving you an estimate here can be very different from what you find.

The best advice is to shop around. But I would caution to not let price be your determining factor. Quality embroidery is a skill, and not everyone with an embroidery machine is capable of producing quality embroidery.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: what is a good price for embroidery*



young Robb said:


> Rodney I got a question. I have a clothing company and i need to use embroidery on the upper left corner of the shirt (like lacoste ) the only difference is my logo is just four letters. How much should i pay for that? the four letters.


The best way to find out what it would cost would be to just ask the embroiderers in your area (or online).

They need to to see what will be embroidered and know the quantity to be able to give you a quote.

Like Greg says, it's going to depend on your logo requirements.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest

*Re: what is a good price for embroidery*



Rodney said:


> The best way to find out what it would cost would be to just ask the embroiderers in your area (or online).
> 
> They need to to see what will be embroidered and know the quantity to be able to give you a quote.
> 
> Like Greg says, it's going to depend on your logo requirements.


THANK YOU GREG AND RODNEY YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## chill

*Re: what is a good price for embroidery*



young Robb said:


> Rodney I got a question. I have a clothing company and i need to use embroidery on the upper left corner of the shirt (like lacoste ) the only difference is my logo is just four letters. How much should i pay for that? the four letters.


 
If you are doing short runs you can expect to pay $8-$10 per piece.. Iwork on a small shop in Fremont CA, and that is what we would charge if you walked in the door. That would go down of course as your volume increases.

Cheers


----------



## binki

I would charge $5 per garment for 1 or 1000 if you were supplying the garments and nothing if I were selling you the garments (the price would be based on quantity at that point.) I know of a few places that will do it for a little less but it takes time to hoop, place, sew, unhoop, trim, fold. Also, if you are supplying the garments then there is no room for margin there.


----------



## splathead

It pays to shop around. It also helps sometimes if you use a commercial embroiderer who only does embroidery of customers goods and does not provide blanks at all.

We use Fawn.com out of PA, they are the best digitizers I have seen, and on something the size you want, they charge >$1.50 each for 144+ pieces.


----------



## jtrainor56

There are so many variables for pricing, for me if it was one piece and the shirt supplied by you, $15.00... more then a dozen $8.00 each.
Buy the shirts from me and the embroidery and we'll talk....
btw.. I recently got $25 for a left chest design with 15k stitiches...


----------



## binki

i think you can pretty much name your price in this business for short runs or one offs. after all, where are they going to go?


----------

